# ? Labour



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, my boer is due to have her babies now or next weeks depending on when she got bred, this evening I noticed a clear light brown discharge, I can still feel her ligaments but her udder is noticeable tighter and her back end dropped down, should I expect babies tonight?


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

2 days later, her ligaments have been gone now since yesterday morning her udder is even bigger and can put fingers around tail head white mucous passing small amounts today how much longer should I wait before checking dilation??? Help


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is her udder tight and shiny?


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

It is firm and seems full to me it just seems she has been in this stage for days with no progression, maybe I am being inpatient will try to upload pic


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If she follows the normal progression her udder will get so tight it will shine and look wet. Her discharge will get profuse and stringy right before she kids. If she is acting normally, wait with her. It is SO hard to wait when you are inexperienced and dealing with the unknown. I "waited" with my first kidding for over a month, every day thinking that she was ready. Sigh. Your doe will be uncomfortable but if she is not pushing, grinding her teeth, totally off feed or having some other indicator that she is in distress, I would just watch her a while longer. Would you like to post pictures so we can get a better idea of how she is? That might help.


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you mimi very helpful I can't upload photos for some reason so changed my profile pic to one of her today. She is acting happy eating lots urinating lots so I will just be patient. She has been licking her back sides a lot too


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Good idea! It is a small picture but looks like she has a nice udder going. I don't see much in the way of discharge so I wouldn't be afraid to wait her out a bit, especially if she seems happy.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh and congratulations and keep us posted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mimi covered it all! Your doe looks to be close enough with udder growth that she likely won't make you wait more than a week 
I have a couple seasoned mama's here that I know that once I see their udders grow to a cantalope size (I raise Nigerians) it's usually within 2-3 days that they deliver 

My very first delivery here was with my beloved pygmy doe Dolly, I knew she was ready when her udder was very tight but the clincher was when she came to me, grabbed my pants leg with her mouth and pulled me to her stall! She laid down and proceeded to deliver twin doelings  Changes in personalities are a very good indication of impending delivery


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

liz said:


> Mimi covered it all! Your doe looks to be close enough with udder growth that she likely won't make you wait more than a week
> I have a couple seasoned mama's here that I know that once I see their udders grow to a cantalope size (I raise Nigerians) it's usually within 2-3 days that they deliver
> 
> My very first delivery here was with my beloved pygmy doe Dolly, I knew she was ready when her udder was very tight but the clincher was when she came to me, grabbed my pants leg with her mouth and pulled me to her stall! She laid down and proceeded to deliver twin doelings  Changes in personalities are a very good indication of impending delivery











Hoping we get some kids today


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Lots of standing around and white discharge this morning even bigger udder


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting closer!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, getting closer & closer!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, she is very close!! Keep a good eye on her. :thumbup:


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Getting closer!


Super excited really hope it's today I am going crazy waiting!!


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

livvybarney said:


> Super excited really hope it's today I am going crazy waiting!!


Got my gear ready


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

hope she doesn't make you wait too much longer!


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> hope she doesn't make you wait too much longer!


Contraction?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Babies soon


Safely arrived one doweling and one buckling thank goodness


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations  they're adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! Congrats on your new babies.... Glad she went sooner rather than later


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooohhhh how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

there ars very cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, they are toooo cute! Congratulations on your new additions!


----------

